# 9 mos 135 lbs Natalie update



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

What a gorgeous girl is your Natalie, and I can well imagine that she can reach anything her heart desires. I love her markings. Are the goldens or flatties intimidated by her size at all? What a handsome pack of dogs (and bitches) live at your house Jealous here!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

She is cute... but I am drawn to the goldies in the last picture!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I always love seeing posts about Natalie. She looks like a great girl! Please continue to update us on her!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

She is beautiful. I can not believe she alone eats almost the same amount of food like the rest of the crew.
And they are all gorgeous.


----------



## Jakemyboy (Jan 4, 2012)

*How Pretty*

First of all let me say...KUDOS!!! 9 dogs...that is amazing! Can you come over and train my 1 dog...LOL  Second...Nattie is beautiful! What is she mixed with...I am guessing Dane, but what else? 135lbs is a big girl....is she a gentle player with the others?


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

Jakes... Natalie is officially O'Lugh Milbrose dare to be different and she is a purebred Irish Wolfhound... she is actually taller than most of the danes that we meet even at 9 mos.

the other dogs aren't intimidated by her at all but they all grew up with her... I have seen some smaller dogs who seem to be a little intimidated by her size but she is so gentle and so low key that she does well with most other dogs... my dogs don't seem to care about her one way or the other but I have to say that she is really attached to Bing and he seems to get a little fed up lately but she is at that age and she just doesn't know when to stop... I have pictures of natalie with bings entire head in her mouth.... but she is super gentle and very sweet so its not a problem... I do have to watch her with the cats a bit she pushes them around and is gentle but wiht her size I don't want them to get hurt by accident


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Shalva said:


> ...we have just started her on raw dinner ... but I am having some issues wiht how much raw to feed her... its stressful to me to feed her 3 lbs of food at a meal...


First, I just have to say that Natalie is stunning! : 

As far as raw feeding, this is what one of the members on my Dane board said about how much she feeds her Dane pup. He's 7.5 months old, weighs 90 pounds and is 29.75". :

"Currently he eats about 1.5 pounds of chicken and 1-1.5 pounds of deer, pork or beef daily. 3 pounds daily seems to be the magic amount right now. He gets organs twice weekly and fish every couple of weeks."


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

kwhit said:


> First, I just have to say that Natalie is stunning! :
> 
> As far as raw feeding, this is what one of the members on my Dane board said about how much she feeds her Dane pup. He's 7.5 months old, weighs 90 pounds and is 29.75". :
> 
> "Currently he eats about 1.5 pounds of chicken and 1-1.5 pounds of deer, pork or beef daily. 3 pounds daily seems to be the magic amount right now. He gets organs twice weekly and fish every couple of weeks."



thanks thats 3% right... ( hate math, one would think after all the **** education I have had I could do basic math) but that I think is 3% so that makes my 3 lbs for natalie at night seem about right it just seems like so much food for her ... but she is still hungry after and she isnt one to over eat I might have to give her a lunch I took lunch away but might add it back in... this fast growth stresses me out I gotta tell you ... 

thanks so much for the information... that is really helpful I am going to pick up some more raw today for her... I have been getting her a blend right now


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

^^^^ Awesome pictures! Especially the last one with all 9 dogs. Natalie and her retrievers...


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

I was surprised that we got them all in the picture... but they are there... its a bit dark but you can see them 
thanks


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

I just love Natalie. She is so gorgeous! Hopefully this brat period won't last too long! Though I have to admit it makes me laugh.  Can't imagine a dog in my house that can take items from the top of the fridge!

Love all the pics but the last one with all 9 is wonderful!


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

Merlins mom said:


> I just love Natalie. She is so gorgeous! Hopefully this brat period won't last too long! Though I have to admit it makes me laugh.  Can't imagine a dog in my house that can take items from the top of the fridge!
> 
> Love all the pics but the last one with all 9 is wonderful!


Oh this brat is gonna be the death of me... she reaches the top of the fridge... she jumps on the couch and just bounces up and down like a little kid jumping on their bed... up and down... up and down... she ran onto the couch so fast that she knocked it over.. she steals things ... doesn't listen... gets up at 1am so she can go out and play... then you take her out thinking she has to pee and she is jumping up smacking you with her paws.. head butting you... she is a 135 lb adolescent...


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Ah, she's just _gorgeous!_
I'm still trying to figure out how you handle 9 dogs. That's just baffling to me. I had my hands full when we had 2! :



Shalva said:


> Oh this brat people is gonna be the death of me... she reaches the top of the fridge... she jumps on the couch and just bounces up and down like a little kid jumping on their bed... up and down... up and down... she ran onto the couch so fast that she knocked it over.. she steals things ... doesn't listen... gets up at 1am so she can go out and play... then you take her out thinking she has to pee and she is jumping up smacking you with her paws.. head butting you... she is a 135 lb adolescent...


I'm sorry, but this really did have me laughing out loud. I can just picture it...  She must be an absolute riot to live with. Talk about "never a dull moment."


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I always look forward to Natalie's updates, she's stunning and a bit mischevious, huh? Love the pictures, the one of her with her snout covered with snow and of course the Group picture-they're great!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

She's beautiful! Who has the job of hauling around all those bags of dog food? Must be fun trips to the store


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

GoldenSail said:


> She's beautiful! Who has the job of hauling around all those bags of dog food? Must be fun trips to the store


well as it turns out I have a wholesale account and an 18 wheel truck delivers directly to my house.... 
they are coming on monday with 
8 bags of dog food
16 cases of bravo raw food 
8 cases of dog food cans 
1 case of cat food 
I think thats it this time

all I have to do is drag it down to the basement thank goodness I would go broke if I had to pay retail


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

she is stunning! As are all your other dogs! What beauties! I can't imagine 3 lbs of raw food a day...that's twice what Ranger gets. My brother's dog Blue, who's about 28'' tall (last we measured him) and 90 lbs, gets 2-2.5 lbs a day...we're thinking of bumping it up as the cold weather hits since he's lost a little weight the past few weeks. 

Congrats on her wins so far! She sounds like a real character!


----------

